# The Witcher Serie: Netflix zeigt erste Bilder von Geralt, Yennefer & Ciri



## David Martin (1. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher Serie: Netflix zeigt erste Bilder von Geralt, Yennefer & Ciri* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher Serie: Netflix zeigt erste Bilder von Geralt, Yennefer & Ciri*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (1. Juli 2019)

furchtbar... ne persische Yennefer die aussieht als wäre sie noch ein Kind (gerade ihre helle Haut gepaart mit den pech schwarzen Haaren macht bei Yennefer viel reiz aus, außerdem ist Yennefer eine FRAU und kein Girlie... diese da sieht einfach nach nem 08/15 persischem/südländischem girlie aus) und nen glatt gebügelter Geralt... 

Wer die Spiele gespielt hat oder die Bücher gelesen wird das da nicht akzeptieren können...

Ciri geht aber. Wobei an die Darstellerin der Ciri besondere Anforderungen zu stellen sind, da Ciri emotional ne andauernde Achterbahnfahrt durchlebt... mit allem was dazu gehört... ob die Schauspielerin mehr drauf hat als ein wenig unheilvoll zu gucken?


----------



## Siriuz (1. Juli 2019)

Ciri find ich super. Haare eventuell ein wenig zu blond, sie ist ja auch eher mehr weiß. Finde Geralt gar nicht mal so schlimm. Eher die Quoten-Ausländerin Yennefer. Schade Netflix.


----------



## LostViking (1. Juli 2019)

Yennefer sieht etwas zu jung aus für eine 100 Jährige Magierin ^^
Bei Henry Cavill sieht es um Welten besser aus als noch beim ersten Kostümtest.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (1. Juli 2019)

Jennifer Taugt nich...


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juli 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Yennefer sieht etwas zu jung aus für eine 100 Jährige Magierin ^^
> Bei Henry Cavill sieht es um Welten besser aus als noch beim ersten Kostümtest.


Yennefer sieht auch in den Games und in den Büchern zu jung für ihre 100 Jahre aus.  

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir Yennefer rein äußerlich nicht so ganz passt. Henry Cavill als Geralt geht schon in Ordnung. Sieht nicht glatt gebügelt aus und bedeutend besser, als der erste Screen damals. 

Ich werde mich aber überraschen lassen, wie alles letztlich in der Serie wirklich wirkt.


----------



## flixso (1. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Eher die Quoten-Ausländerin Yennefer.



Kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum das so despektierlich mit Quoten-Ausländerin abgefrühstückt werden muss?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2019)

flixso schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Das ist ne fiktive Serie mit Monstern basierend auf na Fantasy Vorlage und das ist was dir nicht gefällt? Eine "Ausländerin" im Cast? Alta, du hast Probleme...



Würde sie "italienisch" oder "griechisch" aussehen, so wie IMHO im Spiel, wäre es natürlich keine "Quotenausländerin" - aber sobald es nach "nicht Europa" aussieht, kommen sie halt angekrochen, die elenden Nörgler, die offenbar aus Gegenden kommen, wo Leute mit deutschem Pass immer aussehen wie Harald Stein oder Richard Teutonomann...      Ich finde zwar auch, dass die nun gewählte Darstellerin (btw. aus England stammend) etwas "härtere" Züge hat als die Game-Yennefer, allerdings könnte die Yennefer her aus dem Spiel von ihrem Aussehen durchaus aus dem Orient stammen, bzw. anders gesagt: es gibt nen Haufen Frauen aus dem arabischen/persischen Raum, die von Typ her genau so aussehen und nicht das klischeeartige etwas "härtere" Gesicht haben, das ein Durchschnittsdeutscher als "arabisch" oder so wahrnimmt. D.h. es ist nun echt nicht verwerflich, wenn man sich für eine entscheidet, die ihre Wurzeln im Orient hat.

Ich persönlich finde sie nebenbei gesagt überhaupt nicht zu jung aussehend, jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zu Geralt, da der ja auch im Vergleich zum Game recht jung aussieht. Das würde IMHO sogar seltsam wirken, wenn die Serien-Yennefer wie eine MILF aussehen würde und dann mit dem Serien-Geralt anbandelt ^^  Aber vlt möchte ja manch einer gern einen Xena-Verschnitt sehen, der den Hexer reitet...  wer weiß...


----------



## batesvsronin (1. Juli 2019)

"Niemals kann Heath Ledger den Joker verkörpern, er wird nie an Jack Nichelson rankommen!"


----------



## Tut_Ench (1. Juli 2019)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> "Niemals kann Heath Ledger den Joker verkörpern, er wird nie an Jack Nichelson rankommen!"



"Ben Affleck als Batman? Das geht doch garnicht! Christian Bale ist der Beste und Einzige!"


----------



## Chroom (1. Juli 2019)

Mir hätte Kate Beckinsale als Yennefer gefallen. Hab Sie noch von Van Helsing im Kopf mit Ihrer langen Mähne.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2019)

Yennefer sieht aus wie eine Inderin oder so. Passt gar nicht.


----------



## MrFob (1. Juli 2019)

Muss auch zugeben, dass Yen auf den SCreens nicht unbedingt so aussieht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt haette. Der Rest passt aber erstmal einigermassen und man muss eh abwarten, wie das ganze dann in Bewegung, im Kontext und mit allem drum und dran in der fertigen Serie aussieht. Also abwarten und White Gull trinken.


----------



## Tut_Ench (1. Juli 2019)

Was mir da gerade auffällt und was eigentlich auch viel wichtiger ist, als die Hautfarbe von irgendwem....wieso hat Geralt nur 1 Schwert?
Hexer tragen doch ein Stahlschwert und eins aus Silber.


----------



## Norisk699 (1. Juli 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade auffällt und was eigentlich auch viel wichtiger ist, als die Hautfarbe von irgendwem....wieso hat Geralt nur 1 Schwert?
> Hexer tragen doch ein Stahlschwert und eins aus Silber.



Ja... oh Mann!

Alles schön und gut, aber ZWEI SCHWERTER sollte er schon haben. Die können ja echt alles machen storymäßig aber wenn der Witcher keine zwei Schwerter hat dann ist das wie Superman ohne Cape...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade auffällt und was eigentlich auch viel wichtiger ist, als die Hautfarbe von irgendwem....wieso hat Geralt nur 1 Schwert?
> Hexer tragen doch ein Stahlschwert und eins aus Silber.


 Vielleicht hat er ne Doppelklinge, eine Seite Stahl, eine Silber... ^^     oder es steckt *räusper* irgendwie in Yennefer…   

Weiß eigentlich jemand, warum er im Spiel zwei hat, außer um spielerisch ein kleines die Schwierigkeit steigendendes Element einzubauen? ^^  Denn er könnte ja einfach nur eines aus Silber nehmen, was er auch für die Feinde nutzt, für die nicht zwingend Silber nötig ist. oder gibt es Feinde, für die wiederum nur Stahl funktioniert?


Man sollte nebenbei bedenken, dass es ja Promo-Bilder sind, also keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## LostViking (1. Juli 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade auffällt und was eigentlich auch viel wichtiger ist, als die Hautfarbe von irgendwem....wieso hat Geralt nur 1 Schwert?
> Hexer tragen doch ein Stahlschwert und eins aus Silber.



Das andere Schwert ist auf Roach verstaut. Wie in den Büchern.


----------



## Javata (1. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ne Doppelklinge, eine Seite Stahl, eine Silber... ^^     oder es steckt *räusper* irgendwie in Yennefer…
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand, warum er im Spiel zwei hat, außer um spielerisch ein kleines die Schwierigkeit steigendendes Element einzubauen? ^^  Denn er könnte ja einfach nur eines aus Silber nehmen, was er auch für die Feinde nutzt, für die nicht zwingend Silber nötig ist. oder gibt es Feinde, für die wiederum nur Stahl funktioniert?
> 
> ...



Das mit den zwei Schwertern macht in der Tat wenig Sinn, wenn Geralt nen Menschen bekämpfen will geht das mit nem Silberschwert 1a. Das man Monster nur mit Silber verletzten kann macht das Stahlschwert dann irgendwie unnötig. Aber in den Büchern wird ja eindeutig auch auf 2 Schwerter gesetzt. Tragen tut er aber 2 nur in den ersten Büchern wenn ich mich recht erinnere, danach ist 1 am Pferd deponiert und wird nur bei Bedarf benutzt.

Mir persönlich wirkt Cavill zu glatt. Paar mehr Falten wären für meinen Geschmack schon drin. Narben sollten im Laufe der Handlung auch dazu kommen. 

Was die weiblichen Besetzungen angeht bin ich mit Ciri zufrieden (wobei sie etwas "mächtiger" wirken könnte, aber auf Bildern schwer zu sehen). Auch Yen finde ich gerade noch okay, könnte aber auch etwas "älter" sein, die Gute ist schließlich auch schon 100 in Witcher 3. (Also etwas jünger in den Büchern und somit in der Serie)
Triss passt auch relativ gut, die roten Haare hat sie ja nur im Spiel (genauso wie Geralt den Bart)

Alles in allem schwer zu sagen aus Promobildern, also sich erstmal überraschen lassen.

Mal sehen wie sehr die Serie sich am Ende an den Büchern orientiert, da gibts doch teilweise krasse Unterschiede zu den Spielen (und der große Teil der Fans kommt ja von Witcher 2/3)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sehr die Serie sich am Ende an den Büchern orientiert, da gibts doch teilweise krasse Unterschiede zu den Spielen (und der große Teil der Fans kommt ja von Witcher 2/3)


 Das ist ja sowieso so eine Sache: Buch, Spiel und Film/Serie. Es gibt ja kein Gesetz, dass sich das eine zwingend zu 100% an das andere halten MUSS, es gibt immer Freiheiten, die der Autor/Entwickler/Regisseur hat, und wenn es einem nicht gefällt, schaut man es halt nicht. Umgekehrt gibt es wiederum Leute, die zB die Charaktere in einem Spiel doof finde, aber in einem Film/in einer Serie gut. Und es gibt auch noch sehr viele Leute, denen es egal ist, u.a. auch, weil viele weder Buch noch Spiel kennen und einfach nur eine gute Serie schauen wollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juli 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Was die weiblichen Besetzungen angeht bin ich mit Ciri zufrieden (wobei sie etwas "mächtiger" wirken könnte, aber auf Bildern schwer zu sehen). Auch Yen finde ich gerade noch okay, könnte aber auch etwas "älter" sein, die Gute ist schließlich auch schon 100 in Witcher 3. (Also etwas jünger in den Büchern und somit in der Serie)
> Triss passt auch relativ gut, die roten Haare hat sie ja nur im Spiel (genauso wie Geralt den Bart)


Ciri wird in der Serie sicher auch bedeutend jünger sein, als in den Games. Wie soll sie da bitteschön "mächtiger" wirken? Letztlich ist sie da offensichtlich kaum mehr als ein Kind, höchstens eine Jugendliche.


----------



## Loosa (1. Juli 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Yennefer sieht aus wie eine Inderin oder so. Passt gar nicht.



Ich finde auch, dass man sich bei sowas an die historisch/literarisch korrekte Form halten sollte.
Jesus und der Nikolaus werden seit Jahrhunderten als Kaukasoide präsentiert. Wo bleiben da die Beschwerden? Je suis Jésus!
Gods of Egypt alles Weiße? Was ein Witz!


Aber mal ernsthaft. Ab von politischer Korrektheit geht es Netflix vor allem um eines: Einschaltquoten. Und da gestattet man sich eben künstlerische Freiheiten um einen Stoff möglichst massentauglich zu machen (oder hofft es zumindest). Sappralot, der Teint einer Figur ist jetzt etwas dunkler als man es sich vorgestellt hätte? 
Die Figuren sind jünger? So hart es für mich mittlerweile auch sein mag, aber keiner will alte Säcke auf der Leinwand, schon gar nicht die marktrelevante Zielgruppe. Aber eine Serie mit hundertjährigen Schauspielern wäre vielleicht mal was.  Hmm, ok, Expendables geht in die Richtung. 

Nachdem ich die "Shannara Chronicles" auf Amazon gesehen hatte, wurde direkt der Roman bestellt. Mann, ist dieser Stoff übelst gealtert. 1:1 hätte man das nicht verfilmen können. Habe es nichtmal halb durchgelesen, so schnarchig fand ich das. Alle Hauptfiguren sind männlich und Frauen gefälligst am Herd. In sehnender Erwartung auf die Rückkehr der Recken. So in etwa...

(Kenne allerdings weder die Witcher Spiele noch Bücher. Teil 1 hatte ich nach kaum einer Stunde abgebrochen. Lag aber damals an meinem zu schwachen PC.)


----------



## MrFob (1. Juli 2019)

Jo, das die Charaktere etwas juenger wirken finde ich auch total ok, da die Serie ja doch einige Zeit vor den Spielen dran ist.

Und Zaubererinnen im Witcher Universum sieht man ihr Alter ja sowieso nicht an, da sie sich eh durch magische Tricks "huebsch" machen (so, dass sie durch Magie wie begehrenswerte junge Frauen aussehen, ist Teil ihrer Manipulations-Strategie). Insofern kann man bei denen das Alter eigentlich praktisch frei waehlen.


----------



## Siriuz (1. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Würde sie "italienisch" oder "griechisch" aussehen, so wie IMHO im Spiel, wäre es natürlich keine "Quotenausländerin" - aber sobald es nach "nicht Europa" aussieht, kommen sie halt angekrochen, die elenden Nörgler, die offenbar aus Gegenden kommen, wo Leute mit deutschem Pass immer aussehen wie Harald Stein oder Richard Teutonomann...      Ich finde zwar auch, dass die nun gewählte Darstellerin (btw. aus England stammend) etwas "härtere" Züge hat als die Game-Yennefer, allerdings könnte die Yennefer her aus dem Spiel von ihrem Aussehen durchaus aus dem Orient stammen, bzw. anders gesagt: es gibt nen Haufen Frauen aus dem arabischen/persischen Raum, die von Typ her genau so aussehen und nicht das klischeeartige etwas "härtere" Gesicht haben, das ein Durchschnittsdeutscher als "arabisch" oder so wahrnimmt. D.h. es ist nun echt nicht verwerflich, wenn man sich für eine entscheidet, die ihre Wurzeln im Orient hat.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde sie nebenbei gesagt überhaupt nicht zu jung aussehend, jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zu Geralt, da der ja auch im Vergleich zum Game recht jung aussieht. Das würde IMHO sogar seltsam wirken, wenn die Serien-Yennefer wie eine MILF aussehen würde und dann mit dem Serien-Geralt anbandelt ^^  Aber vlt möchte ja manch einer gern einen Xena-Verschnitt sehen, der den Hexer reitet...  wer weiß...



Halt richtiger Schwachsinn, mein Lieber. Yennefer ist weder im Buch, noch im Spiel dunkelhäutig. Aber heyyyyy, hauptsache rumschwurbeln :*


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Halt richtiger Schwachsinn, mein Lieber. Yennefer ist weder im Buch, noch im Spiel dunkelhäutig. Aber heyyyyy, hauptsache rumschwurbeln :*


 Wo ist die Darstellerin denn bitte dunkelhäutig? ^^  nur weil sie nicht strahlend weiße Haut hat, ist sie doch noch lange nicht "dunkelhäutig" ^^   Und selbst wenn sie dunkelhäutig wäre: dann war Yennefer halt im Urlaub, so what…  

So oder so: es ging nie um die Hautfarbe der Darstellerin, ich habe auch nichts gesagt, dass die Darstellerin so aussieht wie die Game-Yennefer oder so, sondern es ging um die Gesichtszüge der Yennefer im Spiel. Solche Frauen, die wie Yennefer im Spiel aussehen, gibt es nun mal haufenweise auch im Orient, und das sogar schön in Weiß für unsere fleißigen Teutonen mit Xenophobie, damit sie keine Panik bekommen.

Schwachsinn ist btw einzig Dein "Quotenausländerin"-Comment, aber mal echt tiefste Schublade. Schau die Serie halt nicht, wenn es Dir nicht passt. Wie gedankenlos muss man denn bitte sein, wenn man eine Serie gleich schlecht findet, nur weil eine Figur nicht ganz so aussieht wie man sie sich vorstellt, und es dann noch auf "Quoten" schiebt? Nee nee nee, echt traurig. Schau es Dir doch einfach erstmal an, dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob du nur dann glücklich wirst, wenn alles bis ins Detail dem entspricht, wie Du es Dir optisch vorstellt.


----------



## Javata (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ciri wird in der Serie sicher auch bedeutend jünger sein, als in den Games. Wie soll sie da bitteschön "mächtiger" wirken? Letztlich ist sie da offensichtlich kaum mehr als ein Kind, höchstens eine Jugendliche.



Wenn man die Bücher kennt und die als Rahmen nimmt (was ja wohl so sein soll) wird Ciri mit ca 10 Jahren zur Hexerin ausgebildet (exklusive Kräuterprobe natürlich). Danach gibts von Yen auch noch ne Ausbildung als Magierin oben drauf. Kurz darauf ist sie dann Mitglied einer Straßengang. 

Ciri ist sich schon extrem früh ihrer Macht bewusst und weiß mindestens theoretisch was sie alles kann. In den Büchern, wie ja auch im Spiel, ist sie mit Abstand die mächtigste Person auf Grund ihrer Abstammung. Von daher finde ich ein total schwaches, "nichtskönnendes" und hilfloses Mädchen einfach nicht ganz überzeuend.

Aber wie schon gesagt, Bilder können ja auch täuschen. Man sieht ja nicht was sie alles so drauf hat.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja sowieso so eine Sache: Buch, Spiel und Film/Serie. Es gibt ja kein Gesetz, dass sich das eine zwingend zu 100% an das andere halten MUSS, es gibt immer Freiheiten, die der Autor/Entwickler/Regisseur hat, und wenn es einem nicht gefällt, schaut man es halt nicht. Umgekehrt gibt es wiederum Leute, die zB die Charaktere in einem Spiel doof finde, aber in einem Film/in einer Serie gut. Und es gibt auch noch sehr viele Leute, denen es egal ist, u.a. auch, weil viele weder Buch noch Spiel kennen und einfach nur eine gute Serie schauen wollen.



Klar gibts immer Freiheiten. Und das ist auch gut so, sonst wäre der Anreiz zum gucken doch geringer, denn man wüsste als Buchkenner ja alles was passiert. Selbst ein HdR weicht von den Büchern ab, dass ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Von GoT fangen wir gar nicht erst an...^^ Dennoch haben die Verantwortlichen gesagt, dass man sich an den Büchern und nicht an den Spielen orientieren möchte. Von daher erwarte ich einfach mal, dass man mehr nimmt als nur die Namen für die Handlung.

Eigentlich ging es mir aber um die Tatsache, dass die meisten zukünftigen Zuschauer ausschließlich Witcher 3 (und vll noch Teil 2) kennen. Alleine dadruch wird es einen relativ großen "Schock" bei den Charakteren geben (und vermutlich auch bei der Handlung).


----------



## Tori1 (2. Juli 2019)

Yen ist super gelungen sie spricht mich persönlich sogar mehr an als in dem Spielen.

Ich fand den Charakter von Yen in den spielen immer etwas zu geleckt und unterkühlt.

Die extrem schönen Frauen haben mich auch im RL nie angesprochen. 
Für mich muss schönheit immer auch irgendwo natürlich sein.


----------



## Sheggo (2. Juli 2019)

Also der Cast überzeugt mich bisher überhaupt nicht  hoffentlich hat die Serie inhaltlich mehr zu bieten...


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Wenn man die Bücher kennt und die als Rahmen nimmt (was ja wohl so sein soll) wird Ciri mit ca 10 Jahren zur Hexerin ausgebildet (exklusive Kräuterprobe natürlich). Danach gibts von Yen auch noch ne Ausbildung als Magierin oben drauf. Kurz darauf ist sie dann Mitglied einer Straßengang.
> 
> Ciri ist sich schon extrem früh ihrer Macht bewusst und weiß mindestens theoretisch was sie alles kann. In den Büchern, wie ja auch im Spiel, ist sie mit Abstand die mächtigste Person auf Grund ihrer Abstammung. Von daher finde ich ein total schwaches, "nichtskönnendes" und hilfloses Mädchen einfach nicht ganz überzeuend.


Dann frage ich mich aber, welche Schauspielerin für eine jugendliche Ciri in deinen Augen besser geeignet wäre. In dem Alter sieht man nunmal noch nicht "mächtig" aus. ^^


----------



## Javata (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich aber, welche Schauspielerin für eine jugendliche Ciri in deinen Augen besser geeignet wäre. In dem Alter sieht man nunmal noch nicht "mächtig" aus. ^^



Geht nicht direkt um die Besetzung als um die Darstellung. Auf dem Foto wirkt Ciri für mich ein wenig wie das arme Rotkäppchen (oder Blaukäppchen). Wenn man zB GoT anguckt als Vergleich, da sind ja auch sehr viele sehr jung, wirken aber irgendwie doch etwas tougher.

Aber wie gesagt: Ein Foto zeigt nicht immer alles, die smaragdgrünen Augen fehlen ja auch.


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2019)

Chroom schrieb:


> Mir hätte Kate Beckinsale als Yennefer gefallen. Hab Sie noch von Van Helsing im Kopf mit Ihrer langen Mähne.



Die hätte vermutlich die Gehaltsgrenzen gesprengt. Und ob sie sich für so eine Serie hergibt, na ich weiß nicht so richtig. Aber sie hätte gepasst. Oder Eva Green wäre auch noch eine tolle Besetzung gewesen.


----------



## schokoeis (2. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die hätte vermutlich die Gehaltsgrenzen gesprengt. Und ob sie sich für so eine Serie hergibt, na ich weiß nicht so richtig. Aber sie hätte gepasst. Oder Eva Green wäre auch noch eine tolle Besetzung gewesen.



Die spielt doch in einer Serie mit. Amazon Prime Original, The Widow. Ich glaub wenn Amazon sie sich leisten kann dann kann es Netflix auch.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die spielt doch in einer Serie mit. Amazon Prime Original, The Widow. Ich glaub wenn Amazon sie sich leisten kann dann kann es Netflix auch.


 Heute wäre sie IMHO zu alt für die Rolle, vor allem falls man vlt noch weitere Staffeln plant und sie in ein paar Jahren dann Ü50 wäre, und sie ist zu dünn   Zudem wollte man ja offenbar bewusst keine Serie mit "Stars" produzieren, oder kennt man die Darsteller bereits aus bekannten Werken? Das man so handelt, muss nicht an den Kosten liegen, da kann es viele Gründe geben. Frische Gesichter, das Vermeiden von "Neid" im restlichen Cast usw., und sicher auch die Tatsache, dass bei der Serie nicht EINE Figur klar im Fokus steht und alle anderen klar überragt. Bei Widow ist Beckingsale ganz klar die Hauptfigur, die Serie wurde eher um sie herum geplant.


----------



## schokoeis (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Heute wäre sie IMHO zu alt für die Rolle, vor allem falls man vlt noch weitere Staffeln plant und sie in ein paar Jahren dann Ü50 wäre, und sie ist zu dünn   Zudem wollte man ja offenbar bewusst keine Serie mit "Stars" produzieren, oder kennt man die Darsteller bereits aus bekannten Werken? Das man so handelt, muss nicht an den Kosten liegen, da kann es viele Gründe geben. Frische Gesichter, das Vermeiden von "Neid" im restlichen Cast usw., und sicher auch die Tatsache, dass bei der Serie nicht EINE Figur klar im Fokus steht und alle anderen klar überragt. Bei Widow ist Beckingsale ganz klar die Hauptfigur, die Serie wurde eher um sie herum geplant.



Ich kann mir auch ne bessere Besetzung vorstellen, ging ja nur darum ob sie sich für Serien casten lässt. Aber keine Stars? Zählt Henry Cavill nicht als Star?


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Heute wäre sie IMHO zu alt für die Rolle, vor allem falls man vlt noch weitere Staffeln plant und sie in ein paar Jahren dann Ü50 wäre, und sie ist zu dünn   Zudem wollte man ja offenbar bewusst keine Serie mit "Stars" produzieren, oder kennt man die Darsteller bereits aus bekannten Werken? Das man so handelt, muss nicht an den Kosten liegen, da kann es viele Gründe geben. Frische Gesichter, das Vermeiden von "Neid" im restlichen Cast usw


Also, Henry Cavill ist nun kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Juli 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Das mit den zwei Schwertern macht in der Tat wenig Sinn, wenn Geralt nen Menschen bekämpfen will geht das mit nem Silberschwert 1a. Das man Monster nur mit Silber verletzten kann macht das Stahlschwert dann irgendwie unnötig.



Also Menschen mit einem Silberschwert bekämpfen, macht tatsächlich absolut keinen Sinn, außer man schlachtet Unbewaffnete ab (und selbst da wird der menschliche Knochen dem Silber was husten)
Abzüglich der Möglichkeit, daß die Regeln im hiesigen Fantasysetting ein Silberschwert auf irgendeine magische Weise besonders haltbar machen, ist ein Silberschwert ein äußerst fragiles Ding.
Dazu muß man weder ein Metallurg, Schmied oder Kenner von Schwertern sein, um zu wissen, daß Silber ein insgesamt äußerst weiches Metall ist.
Feinsilber ist äußerst verformbar und nicht kratzfest - es muß sogar mit anderen Metallen gemischt werden, um es überhaupt für Schmuck nutzbar zu machen.
Solches Feinsilber kann man tatsächlich "beißen".
Aber selbst eine halbwegs stabile Silberlegierung wäre im Nu entzwei geschlagen, wenn der Gegner irgendeinen harten Gegenstand im Kampf benutzt und beide Waffen aufeinander treffen.
Frage ist halt, wieviel Reinheitsgrad an Silber die Waffe in diesem Fantasysetting benötigt, damit sie effektiv gegen Monster eingesetzt werden kann.
Das Silberschwert würde sich mit der Zeit auf jeden Fall gehörig abnutzen, selbst wenn man damit "nur" auf Monster einprügelt...ein weiterer Kostenpunkt für Geralt...neben Tränken und Frauen.


----------



## Javata (2. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also Menschen mit einem Silberschwert bekämpfen, macht tatsächlich absolut keinen Sinn, außer man schlachtet Unbewaffnete ab (und selbst da wird der menschliche Knochen dem Silber was husten)
> Abzüglich der Möglichkeit, daß die Regeln im hiesigen Fantasysetting ein Silberschwert auf irgendeine magische Weise besonders haltbar machen, ist ein Silberschwert ein äußerst fragiles Ding.
> Dazu muß man weder ein Metallurg, Schmied oder Kenner von Schwertern sein, um zu wissen, daß Silber ein insgesamt äußerst weiches Metall ist.
> Feinsilber ist äußerst verformbar und nicht kratzfest - es muß sogar mit anderen Metallen gemischt werden, um es überhaupt für Schmuck nutzbar zu machen.
> ...



Du hast natürlich absolut recht. Aber da man mit dem Silberschwert alle Arten von Monstern bekämpft, unter anderem auch Drachen (die ja in der Regel im Fantasy-Setting die härtesten Schuppen haben) gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass das Silberschwert stabil genug ist um auch bei menschliche Rüstungen nicht kaputt zu gehen.


----------



## schokoeis (2. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also Menschen mit einem Silberschwert bekämpfen, macht tatsächlich absolut keinen Sinn, außer man schlachtet Unbewaffnete ab (und selbst da wird der menschliche Knochen dem Silber was husten)
> Abzüglich der Möglichkeit, daß die Regeln im hiesigen Fantasysetting ein Silberschwert auf irgendeine magische Weise besonders haltbar machen, ist ein Silberschwert ein äußerst fragiles Ding.
> Dazu muß man weder ein Metallurg, Schmied oder Kenner von Schwertern sein, um zu wissen, daß Silber ein insgesamt äußerst weiches Metall ist.
> Feinsilber ist äußerst verformbar und nicht kratzfest - es muß sogar mit anderen Metallen gemischt werden, um es überhaupt für Schmuck nutzbar zu machen.
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben die Silberschwerter einen Stahlkern. Aber die "Beschichtung" wird sich natürlich trotzdem abnutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also, Henry Cavill ist nun kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.



Der Name sagte mir rein gar nix, auch erkannt habe ich ihn nicht, da musste ich erst nachsehen: er ist zwar kein "Neuling", aber von einem Status wie eine Beckingsale noch ein großes gutes Stück weg. Er ist halt der aktuelle Superman (was man nicht weiß, wenn man Superheldenfilme nur so lala oder nicht ganz aufmerksam verfolgt), dann noch Codename UNCLE und ne Nebenrolle in einem Mission Impossible Film - das ist nicht "unbekannt", aber ein Star ist er damit noch lange nicht, nur weil er bei dem riesigen Wust an Superheldenfilmen seit ein paar Jahren den Superman mimt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Name sagte mir rein gar nix, auch erkannt habe ich ihn nicht, da musste ich erst nachsehen: er ist zwar kein "Neuling", aber von einem Status wie eine Beckingsale noch ein großes gutes Stück weg. Er ist halt der aktuelle Superman (was man nicht weiß, wenn man Superheldenfilme nur so lala oder nicht ganz aufmerksam verfolgt), dann noch Codename UNCLE und ne Nebenrolle in einem Mission Impossible Film - das ist nicht "unbekannt", aber ein Star ist er damit noch lange nicht, nur weil er bei dem riesigen Wust an Superheldenfilmen seit ein paar Jahren den Superman mimt.


Aber nur weil du ihn nicht kennst, muss das doch nicht heißen, dass andere ihn genauso wenig kennen.  Gerade Superman hat seiner Karriere und seiner Bekanntheit sicher nicht geschadet.


----------



## derboehsevincent (2. Juli 2019)

Ich habe Henry Cavill nur als grenzdebil dreinschauenden Christiano Ronaldo -Verschnitt aus BvS vor Augen - schrecklich. Aber ich geb ihm ne Chance. Yen find ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm...aber das hier jemand ernsthaft glaubt, dass Ben Affleck ein guter Batman gewesen sein soll, erschüttert mich.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du ihn nicht kennst, muss das doch nicht heißen, dass andere ihn genauso wenig kennen.  Gerade Superman hat seiner Karriere und seiner Bekanntheit sicher nicht geschadet.



Ich kenne ihn, mir sagte der Name nur nicht, und er sieht halt auch sehr "austauschbar" aus, daher hab ich ihn nicht erkannt. Und: ein "Star" ? Also bitte....  als ob der seit 20 Jahren spätestens alle 2 Jahre einen Film mit zig Millionen Budget gedreht hätte und/oder schon mehrere Blockbuster als Hauptdarsteller...  er ist sicher bekannter als jemand, der bisher nur in einer Serie einer der 3-4 Hauptdarsteller war, aber zu einem Star fehlt noch einiges.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Juli 2019)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Yen ist super gelungen sie spricht mich persönlich sogar mehr an als in dem Spielen.
> 
> Ich fand den Charakter von Yen in den spielen immer etwas zu geleckt und unterkühlt.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja gerade der Witz in den Büchern. Yennefer ist eine Magierin, die sind normalerweise körperlich immer nicht sonderlich gut, weder vom Aussehen noch von der Physis her. Sobald sie aber mächtig genug sind machen sie sich selbst jung und extrem hübsch (gilt für beide Geschlechter). Und Aufgrund ihrer Macht sind sie arrogant und selbstbewusst und in der Regel allesamt Machos, die sich durch sämtliche Betten vögeln mit wem es ihnen beliebt (sogar gefühlt mehr als Geralt, eben weil sie sehr gut aussehen und ebenso ja Möglichkeiten haben nicht Schwanger zu werden).

Ich meine, stelle dir vor, du bist zwischen 60 und 120 und siehst mit einmal aus wie ein 20-Jähriges Supermodel mit der Erfahrung und dem Wissen eines alten Gelehrten in einer von meist ungeschulten Welt. Natürlich bist du dann super arrogant.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade der Witz in den Büchern. Yennefer ist eine Magierin, die sind normalerweise körperlich immer nicht sonderlich gut, weder vom Aussehen noch von der Physis her. Sobald sie aber mächtig genug sind machen sie sich selbst jung und extrem hübsch (gilt für beide Geschlechter). Und Aufgrund ihrer Macht sind sie arrogant und selbstbewusst und in der Regel allesamt Machos, die sich durch sämtliche Betten vögeln mit wem es ihnen beliebt (sogar gefühlt mehr als Geralt, eben weil sie sehr gut aussehen und ebenso ja Möglichkeiten haben nicht Schwanger zu werden).
> 
> Ich meine, stelle dir vor, du bist zwischen 60 und 120 und siehst mit einmal aus wie ein 20-Jähriges Supermodel mit der Erfahrung und dem Wissen eines alten Gelehrten in einer von meist ungeschulten Welt. Natürlich bist du dann super arrogant.


 Wieso ist das natürlich? ^^  Es kann ebenso gut sein, dass man wegen seiner Erfahrung eher zu dem Schluss, dass man sich lieber unscheinbar gibt, oder dass man mit "Nettigkeit" viel besser vorankommt, solange es keine Konflikte gibt. 

Natürlich steigt die "Gefahr", dass man wegen seiner vermeintlichen Unangreifbarkeit arrogant wird, es wäre also nicht verwunderlich - aber das hängt dann doch sehr vom Einzelfall ab und Charakter ab, wenn man mal das Gedankenspiel genauer betreibt. Wenn ich MIR das für mich vorstelle, würde ICH jedenfalls eher versuchen, nett zu bleiben und nicht arrogant. Wenn man gut aussieht, reicht das trotzdem noch, um täglich 3x zu poppen   Nebenbei ist Arroganz sehr oft eher eine Schutzfunktion und eben NICHT ein übergroßes Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Siriuz (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist die Darstellerin denn bitte dunkelhäutig? ^^  nur weil sie nicht strahlend weiße Haut hat, ist sie doch noch lange nicht "dunkelhäutig" ^^   Und selbst wenn sie dunkelhäutig wäre: dann war Yennefer halt im Urlaub, so what…
> 
> So oder so: es ging nie um die Hautfarbe der Darstellerin, ich habe auch nichts gesagt, dass die Darstellerin so aussieht wie die Game-Yennefer oder so, sondern es ging um die Gesichtszüge der Yennefer im Spiel. Solche Frauen, die wie Yennefer im Spiel aussehen, gibt es nun mal haufenweise auch im Orient, und das sogar schön in Weiß für unsere fleißigen Teutonen mit Xenophobie, damit sie keine Panik bekommen.
> 
> Schwachsinn ist btw einzig Dein "Quotenausländerin"-Comment, aber mal echt tiefste Schublade. Schau die Serie halt nicht, wenn es Dir nicht passt. Wie gedankenlos muss man denn bitte sein, wenn man eine Serie gleich schlecht findet, nur weil eine Figur nicht ganz so aussieht wie man sie sich vorstellt, und es dann noch auf "Quoten" schiebt? Nee nee nee, echt traurig. Schau es Dir doch einfach erstmal an, dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob du nur dann glücklich wirst, wenn alles bis ins Detail dem entspricht, wie Du es Dir optisch vorstellt.




Ahhh, erstmal wieder in eine gewisse Ecke schieben. Soo ein toller Community Officer bist du ja!

Yennefer wird von Anya Chalotra, einer "Engländerin mit indischen Wurzeln" gespielt. Sie ist vielleicht nicht Afrika-Schwarz, aber dunkelhäutig. Und ja, klar war sie im Urlaub. Wie alt bist du?



Doch. Es geht um die Hautfarbe. Yennefer ist in den Spielen UND auch in den Büchern (!!!) eine europäisch-aussehende Frau und hat überhaupt nichts mit Orient zu tun. Wenn wir uns das Spiel als Vorlage nehmen, sieht sie eher Osteuropäisch, polnisch aus. https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflixs-witcher-series-has-cast-2-of-its-most-importan-1829654480
Man wollte auch Ciri zur Inderin/Schwarz machen. Das hat man ja nach dem Shitstorm gelassen. Woran man geblieben ist: Unsere weiße und rothaarige Tris wird jetzt von Anna Schaffer gespielt https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2872264/?ref_=tt_cl_t17 . Die Dame sieht gut aus, keine Frage - aber sie ist definitiv sehr weit davon entfernt ähnlichkeiten mit Tris zu haben.

Du verstehst es halt nicht. Hier wird mal wieder komplett alles verändert. Wofür? Diversität. Aber weder bei Tolkien noch bei  Andrzej Sapkowski gibt es sowas. Man versucht nicht die tollen Bücher zu verfilmen, so wie sie sind - sondern man möchte die so ändern, damit sie in das eigene politische Weltbild passen.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso ist das natürlich? ^^  Es kann ebenso gut sein, dass man wegen seiner Erfahrung eher zu dem Schluss, dass man sich lieber unscheinbar gibt, oder dass man mit "Nettigkeit" viel besser vorankommt, solange es keine Konflikte gibt.
> 
> Natürlich steigt die "Gefahr", dass man wegen seiner vermeintlichen Unangreifbarkeit arrogant wird, es wäre also nicht verwunderlich - aber das hängt dann doch sehr vom Einzelfall ab und Charakter ab, wenn man mal das Gedankenspiel genauer betreibt. Wenn ich MIR das für mich vorstelle, würde ICH jedenfalls eher versuchen, nett zu bleiben und nicht arrogant. Wenn man gut aussieht, reicht das trotzdem noch, um täglich 3x zu poppen   Nebenbei ist Arroganz sehr oft eher eine Schutzfunktion und eben NICHT ein übergroßes Selbstbewusstsein.



Du darfst nicht von dir auf die Allgemeinheit schließen und schon gar nicht von dir auf eine völlig andere Welt, die mit unserer nicht mehr viel zu tun hat. Natürlich sind viele Figuren in solchen Romanen auch überzeichnete Stereotypen. Davon ab wurden die Romane schon in den 80ern geschrieben, damals hatte man es noch nicht so mit den heutigen amerikanischen Befindlichkeiten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ahhh, erstmal wieder in eine gewisse Ecke schieben. Soo ein toller Community Officer bist du ja!


 ok, wenn sie also "mitteleuropäisch" aussehen würde, aber trotzdem eine etwas dunklere Haut hätte und kein "schneeweiß", dann wäre es für dich EXAKT auf die gleiche Weise nicht okay? Wenn das so ist, dann solltest du halt diesen "Ausländerquote"-Schwachsinn sein lassen, wenn du nicht bei Kritik in eine "Ecke" gerückt werden willst. Und wenn das zu unrecht geschah, tut es mit leid, aber was soll man als normaler Mensch bitte denken, wenn einer über einen Seriencharakter rumstänkert und was von "Quotenausländer" faselt? Das ist ähnlich seltsam wie die, die die Macher von "Kingdom Come Deliverance" als Nazis bezeichneten, nur weil keine Farbigen im Spiel vorkommen...  



> Doch. Es geht um die Hautfarbe. Yennefer ist in den Spielen UND auch in den Büchern (!!!) eine europäisch-aussehende Frau und hat überhaupt nichts mit Orient zu tun.


 Ich schrieb nur, dass es auch viele Frauen aus dem Orient gibt, die rein vom Gesicht her genau so aussehen wie die Yennefer aus dem Spiel. Bei solche Frauen würdest Du niemals eindeutig sehen, wenn du sie auf der Straße siehst, ob sie nun Polin oder Afghanin oder Italienerinnen sind (rein vom Stammbaum her - vom Pass her sieht man das ja eh niemandem an). Und die Hautfarbe kann auch bei Mitteleuropäern etwas dunkler ausfallen je nach dem, wie oft sie in der Sonne sind und vor allem: wie der Schatten fällt und wie viel Staub vlt in der Luft war. Die Promo-Fotos sind recht dunkel, besonders dunkel sieht die Darstellerin aber auf anderen Fotos nun echt nicht aus, das Wort "dunkelhätig" würde da sogar in die Irre führen, wenn es um zB eine Täterbeschreibung ginge. Sie sieht halt nur nicht typisch europäisch und daher nicht der Spiel-Yen ähnlich aus, und zwar unabhängig von der Hautfarbe - das schrieb ich aber ja auch. Das war jedoch auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt war, dass es haufenweise Frauen aus dem Orient gibt, die der Spiel-Yennefer sehr ähnlich sehen würden. 




> Wenn wir uns das Spiel als Vorlage nehmen, sieht sie eher Osteuropäisch, polnisch aus. https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflixs-witcher-series-has-cast-2-of-its-most-importan-1829654480
> Man wollte auch Ciri zur Inderin/Schwarz machen. Das hat man ja nach dem Shitstorm gelassen. Woran man geblieben ist: Unsere weiße und rothaarige Tris wird jetzt von Anna Schaffer gespielt https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2872264/?ref_=tt_cl_t17 . Die Dame sieht gut aus, keine Frage - aber sie ist definitiv sehr weit davon entfernt ähnlichkeiten mit Tris zu haben.


 also, auf dem Foto, wenn ich mir rote Haare vorstelle, finde ich durchaus eine Ähnlichkeit. Man kann doch aber nicht verlangen, dass sie 1:1 aussehen exakt wie im Spiel, schon gar nicht kann man sich eine suchen, die möglichst genau so aussieht, aber im Casting an sich eher mau war. Da will ich als Film/Serien-Fan lieber die, die beim Casting überzeugt hat, auch wenn sie nicht ganz wie das Vorbild aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht von dir auf die Allgemeinheit schließen und schon gar nicht von dir auf eine völlig andere Welt, die mit unserer nicht mehr viel zu tun hat.


 Äh, DU bist doch hier der einzige, der auf die Allgemeinheit schließt. ICH hingegen sage nur, dass es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt und nicht nur die eine angeblich "natürliche" Option. Oder steht im Roman "_... in einer Welt, in der Macht und Schönheit stets zu Arroganz führt und es keine andere Option gibt..._" ?   




> Natürlich sind viele Figuren in solchen Romanen auch überzeichnete Stereotypen.


 ich kritisiere doch nicht, dass es solche Figuren gibt. Ich sage nur, dass es auch in einer solchen Welt, in der die Mehrheit kaum gebildet ist, nicht völlig "natürlich" so kommen muss, dass jemand als erfahrener Magier oder Hexer arrogant sein muss. Es ist ebenso denkbar, als hypothetischer Magier/Hexer eine "Lebensstrategie" zu fahren, bei der man von seinem Umfeld gemocht wird, freundlich zu Leuten ist usw. (solange es keine Konflikte gibt).



> Davon ab wurden die Romane schon in den 80ern geschrieben, damals hatte man es noch nicht so mit den heutigen amerikanischen Befindlichkeiten.


 Welche Befindlichkeiten? Wie gesagt: niemand kritisiert und widerspricht der Tatsache, dass Yen (bisher) arrogant dargestellt wird. Und niemand sagt, dass die Arroganz nicht durch ihre Schönheit, Macht und Alter erklärbar wäre. Aber auch ein anderes, freundliches und offenes Charakterwesen wäre ebenso gut erklärbar, erst recht wenn man - wozu du ja aufgefordert hast - es sich allgemein überlegt und nicht speziell mit Yens persönlicher Geschichte im Hinterkopf.

Dass zB die Chance als Hexer in exakt dieser Welt des "Witchers" für ein eher arrogantes, schroffes Verhalten sehr hoch ist, das ist klar - allein schon weil die Hexer ja dort diskriminiert werden. Aber ganz allgemein in einer "Fantasywelt" muss das nun echt nicht so kommen, und selbst im Hexer-Universum wären Hexer denkbar, die sich nicht zu erkennen geben und lieber "nett" durch die Welt laufen. Was spricht denn bitte dagegen?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> er ist zwar kein "Neuling", aber von einem Status wie eine Beckingsale noch ein großes gutes Stück weg.



Naja, er kommt gegenüber Beckinsale auf die Hälfte an Titeln in denen er mitgespielt hat und er ist 10 Jahre jünger und damit in Rückstand - bekannt ist er auch für die Darstellung des besten Freundes (Chalres Brandon) Heinrichs des VIII, in der Serie Tudors.
Aberwas das mehr an Titeln angeht - außer für Underworld ist Beckinsale außerhalb Filmliebhaberkreisen auch nicht so sonderlich bekannt. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Er ist halt der aktuelle Superman (was man nicht weiß, wenn man Superheldenfilme nur so lala oder nicht ganz aufmerksam verfolgt), dann noch Codename UNCLE und ne Nebenrolle in einem Mission Impossible Film - das ist nicht "unbekannt", aber ein Star ist er damit noch lange nicht, nur weil er bei dem riesigen Wust an Superheldenfilmen seit ein paar Jahren den Superman mimt.



Um es zu vergleichen - sie ist halt die aktuelle Vampirin (was man nicht weiß, wenn man Vampirfilme  nur so lala oder nicht ganz aufmerksam verfolgt),  dann noch The Trials of Cate McCall, The Face of an Angel, Eliza Graves und ne Nebenrolle in Zufällig Allmächtig und Total Recall - das ist nicht "unbekannt", aber ein Star ist sie damit noch lange nicht, nur weil sie bei dem riesigen Wust an Vampirfilmen (VOR) ein paar Jahren die Übervampirin mimt.

Momentan ist Henry Cavill bekannter durch Superman...sollte sein Stern nicht frühzeitig sinken, wird sich das auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Juli 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich absolut recht. Aber da man mit dem Silberschwert alle Arten von Monstern bekämpft, unter anderem auch Drachen (die ja in der Regel im Fantasy-Setting die härtesten Schuppen haben) gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass das Silberschwert stabil genug ist um auch bei menschliche Rüstungen nicht kaputt zu gehen.



Klar, theoretisch kann man das alles mit "magisch" wegerklären, keine Frage...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Juli 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben die Silberschwerter einen Stahlkern. Aber die "Beschichtung" wird sich natürlich trotzdem abnutzen.



Beziehungsweise je nach Reinheitsgrad und Verwendung nicht mal abnutzen, sondern sich mehr und mehr in eine komisch verformte Keule verwandeln.
Sollte man auch Kreaturen mit töten können...sieht halt nur nicht ganz so cool aus wie ein schön verziertes Schwert.


----------



## Siriuz (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ok, wenn sie also "mitteleuropäisch" aussehen würde, aber trotzdem eine etwas dunklere Haut hätte und kein "schneeweiß", dann wäre es für dich EXAKT auf die gleiche Weise nicht okay? Wenn das so ist, dann solltest du halt diesen "Ausländerquote"-Schwachsinn sein lassen, wenn du nicht bei Kritik in eine "Ecke" gerückt werden willst. Und wenn das zu unrecht geschah, tut es mit leid, aber was soll man als normaler Mensch bitte denken, wenn einer über einen Seriencharakter rumstänkert und was von "Quotenausländer" faselt? Das ist ähnlich seltsam wie die, die die Macher von "Kingdom Come Deliverance" als Nazis bezeichneten, nur weil keine Farbigen im Spiel vorkommen...
> 
> Ich schrieb nur, dass es auch viele Frauen aus dem Orient gibt, die rein vom Gesicht her genau so aussehen wie die Yennefer aus dem Spiel. Bei solche Frauen würdest Du niemals eindeutig sehen, wenn du sie auf der Straße siehst, ob sie nun Polin oder Afghanin oder Italienerinnen sind (rein vom Stammbaum her - vom Pass her sieht man das ja eh niemandem an). Und die Hautfarbe kann auch bei Mitteleuropäern etwas dunkler ausfallen je nach dem, wie oft sie in der Sonne sind und vor allem: wie der Schatten fällt und wie viel Staub vlt in der Luft war. Die Promo-Fotos sind recht dunkel, besonders dunkel sieht die Darstellerin aber auf anderen Fotos nun echt nicht aus, das Wort "dunkelhätig" würde da sogar in die Irre führen, wenn es um zB eine Täterbeschreibung ginge. Sie sieht halt nur nicht typisch europäisch und daher nicht der Spiel-Yen ähnlich aus, und zwar unabhängig von der Hautfarbe - das schrieb ich aber ja auch. Das war jedoch auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt war, dass es haufenweise Frauen aus dem Orient gibt, die der Spiel-Yennefer sehr ähnlich sehen würden.
> 
> ...



 Um es mal genau so zu schreiben, wie ich es meine: Yennefer sollte von einer weißen Schauspielerin gespielt werden, die auch ähnlichkeit mit ihr hat. Keine Inderin, keine Asiatin oder sonst was. Und nö, ich hab zwar gewisse Ansichten, aber ich lasse mich keinerlei Schubladen schieben! 

Natürlich kann man einer Mitteleuropäerin mit einer Inderin unterscheiden. Und du siehst auch jeder Deutsche an, dass die "gebräunt" ist und nicht irgendwie aus Italien stammt. Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen.  Und ich wiederhole es nochmal für dich: Yen sieht auch im Buch nicht so aus, wie die Schauspielerin!  Die wurde nur für die Quote genommen. Gleiches mit der Schauspielerin von Triss. Dort wurde dann mal komplett die Hautfarbe geändert. Auch die wird sicherlich keine roten Haare bekommen. Und eine Sache noch: Es gibt meines Wissens keinerlei Schwarze, die in den Büchern irgendwie in Erscheinung treten. 


Zum letzten mal: Diese Änderungen der Ethnien sind keinerlei Zeichen dafür, dass der bessere Schauspieler gecastet wird. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern du davon Ahnung hast, aber in der Stellenbeschreibung des Casts stehen immer äußerliche Anfoderungen. 
Am Ende des Tages sind diese Änderungen einfach ganz klar politisch motiviert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ahhh, erstmal wieder in eine gewisse Ecke schieben. Soo ein toller Community Officer bist du ja!
> 
> Yennefer wird von Anya Chalotra, einer "Engländerin mit indischen Wurzeln" gespielt. Sie ist vielleicht nicht Afrika-Schwarz, aber dunkelhäutig. Und ja, klar war sie im Urlaub. Wie alt bist du?
> 
> Doch. Es geht um die Hautfarbe. Yennefer ist in den Spielen UND auch in den Büchern (!!!) eine europäisch-aussehende Frau und hat überhaupt nichts mit Orient zu tun. Wenn wir uns das Spiel als Vorlage nehmen, sieht sie eher Osteuropäisch, polnisch aus. https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflixs-witcher-series-has-cast-2-of-its-most-importan-1829654480


Yennefer (im Spiel) könnte von überall her stammen (außer Asien ). Ihre Hautfarbe ist im Spiel, anders als in den Büchern beschrieben, auch nicht besonders hell. In den Büchern ist ihre blasse Hautfarbe eines ihrer markanteren Merkmale, was in den Games aber nicht zur Geltung kommt. Ergo ist die Darstellung im Spiel, streng genommen, genauso falsch, wie in der Serie. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Man wollte auch Ciri zur Inderin/Schwarz machen. Das hat man ja nach dem Shitstorm gelassen. Woran man geblieben ist: Unsere weiße und rothaarige Tris wird jetzt von Anna Schaffer gespielt https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2872264/?ref_=tt_cl_t17 . Die Dame sieht gut aus, keine Frage - aber sie ist definitiv sehr weit davon entfernt ähnlichkeiten mit Tris zu haben.


Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das mit Ciri ein Hoax. Oder zumindest nur eine Überlegung und nicht fest eingeplantes. Kann mich aber auch irren. 

Und Anna Schaffer mit roten Haaren, bzw. kastanienbraunen Haaren (rote Haare hat Triss nur in den Games und in den Büchern hat sie kastanienbraune Haare) dürfte durchaus zu Triss passen. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Du verstehst es halt nicht. Hier wird mal wieder komplett alles verändert. Wofür? Diversität. Aber weder bei Tolkien noch bei  Andrzej Sapkowski gibt es sowas. Man versucht nicht die tollen Bücher zu verfilmen, so wie sie sind - sondern man möchte die so ändern, damit sie in das eigene politische Weltbild passen.


Hast du lieber eine Schauspielerin, die optisch passt, aber die Rolle mit ihrem Schauspiel nicht gut ausfüllt, oder hast du lieber eine Schauspielerin, die optisch vlt. etwas anders wirkt, dafür aber gut in ihrer Rolle ist? 

Übrigens gibt es solche Unterschiede zwischen Verfilmung und Buch z.B. auch bei Game of Thrones. Die Unterschiede sind teilweise echt heftig. Aber da hat sich keiner so beschwert, wie du es gerade tust. ^^

Warte doch einfach erstmal ab, wie die Schauspieler sich in der Serie machen. Danach kannst du meckern. Solange du hier nicht wieder mit "Quotenausländer" kommst.


----------



## Siriuz (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Yennefer (im Spiel) könnte von überall her stammen (außer Asien ). Ihre Hautfarbe ist im Spiel, anders als in den Büchern beschrieben, auch nicht besonders hell. In den Büchern ist ihre blasse Hautfarbe eines ihrer markanteren Merkmale, was in den Games aber nicht zur Geltung kommt. Ergo ist die Darstellung im Spiel, streng genommen, genauso falsch, wie in der Serie.
> 
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das mit Ciri ein Hoax. Oder zumindest nur eine Überlegung und nicht fest eingeplantes. Kann mich aber auch irren.
> ...



Schau dir mal die Gesichtszüge an, bist du etwa Gesichtsblind? 

Ein Hoax? Eine Überlegung? Was jetzt? 

Und Anna Schaffer ist Schwarz-Afrikanerin, die soll ne weiße Spielen? Ja ist klar. 

Dass Anna Schafer und die andere Dame besser als der Rest waren, ist nur eine Vermutung, macht keinerlei Sinn darüber zu diskutieren. Ich gehe eher davon aus, das es politisch motiviert ist.
Und ja, bei GoT gebe ich dir recht. Bei GoT habe ich aber die Bücher nicht gelesen. Auch gibt es *ABER* in diesem Universum Schwarze, Asiaten, Weiße und Östliche Völker. Die gibs nun mal beim Hexer *NICHT*.


----------



## Amaleq (2. Juli 2019)

Sorry das ich mich in eure "Diskussion" hier einmische aber ich finde es echt beschämend wenn irgendjemand daher gelaufenes meint Cast Entscheidungen einer internationalen Serie zu Kritisieren während der Autor der Bücher mit der Produktions Firma zusammen Arbeitet und die Wahl für gut hält. Wer bist du den das du meinst das besser entscheiden zu können als der Autor persönlich? Im Grunde willst du doch nur dein scheiß Rassismus hier irgendwie als Legitime Kritik verpacken mit dem Argument "in den Büchern stand das aber so und so". Das interessiert am Ende keine Sau die Schauspieler müssen ihre Rollen gut spielen und das Drehbuch muss passen der Rest ist affiges gehabe von Wichtigtuer .


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Gesichtszüge an, bist du etwa Gesichtsblind?


Ging es dir nicht vorher noch um die Hautfarbe? Jetzt die Gesichtszüge? Was denn jetzt? 

Was die Gesichtszüge angeht, würde ich dir sogar zustimmen, da das Gesicht von Anya Chalotra ein wenig zu "weich" wirkt. Aber auch das würde man mit etwas Maske und guter Beleuchtung gut hinbekommen. Den ***-Blick hat die gute Anya ja drauf. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ein Hoax? Eine Überlegung? Was jetzt?





> Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das mit Ciri ein Hoax. *Oder *zumindest nur eine Überlegung und nicht fest eingeplantes. Kann mich aber auch irren.


So, wie es da steht. Entweder oder. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und Anna Schaffer ist Schwarz-Afrikanerin, die soll ne weiße Spielen? Ja ist klar.


Ich hab gegooglet. So schwarz isse ja nun auch nicht. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Dass Anna Schafer und die andere Dame besser als der Rest waren, ist nur eine Vermutung, macht keinerlei Sinn darüber zu diskutieren. Ich gehe eher davon aus, das es politisch motiviert ist.


Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Vielleicht waren sie einfach nur die besseren Schauspieler?  



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und ja, bei GoT gebe ich dir recht. Bei GoT habe ich aber die Bücher nicht gelesen. Auch gibt es *ABER* in diesem Universum Schwarze, Asiaten, Weiße und Östliche Völker. Die gibs nun mal beim Hexer *NICHT*.


Nur weil Sapkowski sich in seiner Geralt-Saga auf einen Kontinent beschränkt, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht noch andere Kontinente auf dieser Welt mit anderen Kulturen geben könnte. Aber die Kultur hatte mit den Unterschieden bei Game of Thrones zwischen Buch und Serie nichts zu tun. Allein schon das Alter diverser Charaktere ist in der Serie völlig falsch. Dazu kommen noch Unterschiede hinsichtlich Frisur, Augenfarbe etc. Tyrions Verletzung z.B. nach der Schlacht am Schwarzwasser ist im Buch auch ziemlich klar beschrieben. In der Serie hat er nur eine vergleichsweise kleine Narbe. Trotzdem hat sich darüber keiner beschwert, weil die Schauspieler ganz einfach einen sehr guten Job gemacht haben. 

Wie gesagt, entsprechen die Figuren in den Games auch nicht ganz und gar den Beschreibungen aus den Büchern. Triss z.B. schon mal gar nicht, da sie in den Büchern keine Kleider mit tiefem Ausschnitt trägt  und auch keine roten Haare hat, sondern kastanienbraune. Wo blieb da die Schelte für CDPR? Was die Serie angeht... Aber viel wichtiger ist, wie sich die Schauspieler letztlich wirklich in ihrer Rolle machen. Wenn sie scheiße sind, okay. Dann kann man meckern. Wenn sie ihren Job aber gut machen, dann kann man doch mit Sicherheit über die Hautfarbe hinweg sehen. 

Aber wenn die Hautfarbe dein einziges Problem ist, dann solltest du dich von der Serie einfach fern halten. Nur solltest du dir aber auch Gedanken um deine Wirkung nach Außen machen, wenn du dich so sehr auf die Hautfarbe der gewählten Schauspieler fixierst und dich darüber echauffierst. Dass das einen eher negativen Eindruck hinterlässt, ist dir hoffentlich klar.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Hautfarbe dein einziges Problem ist, dann solltest du dich von der Serie einfach fern halten. Nur solltest du dir aber auch Gedanken um deine Wirkung nach Außen machen, wenn du dich so sehr auf die Hautfarbe der gewählten Schauspieler fixierst und dich darüber echauffierst. Dass das einen eher negativen Eindruck hinterlässt, ist dir hoffentlich klar.


 Vor allem der Ausdruck "Ausländerquote" und der Vorwurf, es sei "politisch" motiviert, hinterlässt nun mal einen faden Beigeschmack. Das ist eigentlich typisch aus der rechten Ecke oder halt von Leuten, die nicht richtig nachdenken. Genau wie umgekehrt aus der linken Ecke, wenn man eine Serie kritisieren würde weil da KEINE anderen Rassen außer "kaukasische Europäer" dabei sind. 

Klar kann es sein, dass die Produzenten "politisch" motiviert gerne die Vielfalt unserer Welt auch in ihrer Produktion zeigen wollen und "pro" Kulturvielfalt sind und dies politisch propagieren wollen - es kann aber auch ganz simples Kalkül sein, dass man somit auch mehr Leute anspricht, die beim einem reinrassig "arischen" Cast niemals zuschauen würden...   Das ist dann pures Business, wenn man sagt "ok, wir brauchen einen Schwarzen in einer wichtigen Rolle, damit wir mehr schwarze Zuschauer packen", aber nicht Politisches. An sich ist so ein Verhalten strenggenommen sogar rassistisch, da die Produzenten ja annehmen, dass Leute wegen ihrer Rasse die Serie schauen oder nicht schauen - meine Güte, das ist echt verrückt! Die Macher von der Witcher-Serie sind also Rassisten!!!


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vor allem der Ausdruck "Ausländerquote" und der Vorwurf, es sei "politisch" motiviert, hinterlässt nun mal einen faden Beigeschmack. Das ist eigentlich typisch aus der rechten Ecke oder halt von Leuten, die nicht richtig nachdenken. Genau wie umgekehrt aus der linken Ecke, wenn man eine Serie kritisieren würde weil da KEINE anderen Rassen außer "kaukasische Europäer" dabei sind.
> 
> Klar kann es sein, dass die Produzenten "politisch" motiviert gerne die Vielfalt unserer Welt auch in ihrer Produktion zeigen wollen und "pro" Kulturvielfalt sind und dies politisch propagieren wollen - es kann aber auch ganz simples Kalkül sein, dass man somit auch mehr Leute anspricht, die beim einem reinrassig "arischen" Cast niemals zuschauen würden...   Das ist dann pures Business, wenn man sagt "ok, wir brauchen einen Schwarzen in einer wichtigen Rolle, damit wir mehr schwarze Zuschauer packen", aber nicht Politisches. An sich ist so ein Verhalten strenggenommen sogar rassistisch, da die Produzenten ja annehmen, dass Leute wegen ihrer Rasse die Serie schauen oder nicht schauen - meine Güte, das ist echt verrückt! Die Macher von der Witcher-Serie sind also Rassisten!!!


Was nun rassistisch ist und was nicht, müssen wir ja hier nicht erörtern.  Das würde den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Siriuz (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ging es dir nicht vorher noch um die Hautfarbe? Jetzt die Gesichtszüge? Was denn jetzt?
> 
> Was die Gesichtszüge angeht, würde ich dir sogar zustimmen, da das Gesicht von Anya Chalotra ein wenig zu "weich" wirkt. Aber auch das würde man mit etwas Maske und guter Beleuchtung gut hinbekommen. Den ***-Blick hat die gute Anya ja drauf.
> 
> ...


 
Naja entweder bist du Schwarz oder nicht. Klar gibt es Hauttöne, aber sie ist nun mal keine rothaarige/braunhaarige Triss. Da sind wir uns doch einig oder nicht? Und wie schon gesagt, es hätte passendere Schauspielerinnen gegeben, als Chalotra. Und ob die beiden besser waren - wissen wir nicht. Der Verdacht liegt eher nahe, dass die Entscheidung für die Quote gemacht wurde.

Eben, du weißt es wieder nicht, da dies völlig Unbekannt ist. Das ist genau das Ding wie bei Tolkien und der Hobbit. Die Produzenten wollten plötzlich schwarze Elfen einfügen - zum Glück wehrte sich die Erbengemeinschaft sich. Außerdem ist eine Haarfarbe etwas anderes als die Hautfarbe, nur mal dazu. Und gerade die die Serie soll ja nach den Büchern kommen. Mit Sapkowski ist das eh so eine Sache. Hat damals die Rechte für einen Apfel und Ei verkauft und beschwerte sich danach noch.

Und an den "Menschen" ein wenig darüber, deine Keule kannst du behalten. Mir geht es darum, das man keinerlei politische Ideologien untersützt. Sei es eine Rechte oder eine SJW-Linksliberale, die immer wieder in Hollywood benutzt wird. Dankeschön, bist aber blockiert.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2019)

Muss jetzt einfach rein




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-57y72vq6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Naja entweder bist du Schwarz oder nicht. Klar gibt es Hauttöne, aber sie ist nun mal keine rothaarige/braunhaarige Triss. Da sind wir uns doch einig oder nicht?


Nope, sind wir nicht. Warum? Weil man von Triss (Serie) noch nichts gesehen hat. 

Yennefer finde ich, wie gesagt, mit Anya Chalotra rein äußerlich auch nicht besonders gut besetzt. Aber nur, weil ihr Gesicht zu "weich" wirkt und nicht, weil ihre Hautfarbe dunkler als in den Büchern beschrieben ist. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Außerdem ist eine Haarfarbe etwas anderes als die Hautfarbe, nur mal dazu.


Was du nicht sagst... Erzähl mir mehr.  Wäre es also für dich besser, wenn Yennefer in der Serie blonde Haare hat, solange sie nur "weiß" ist? Oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Ernsthaft. Warum diese Anmerkung? 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und gerade die die Serie soll ja nach den Büchern kommen.


Wenn sie das inhaltlich auch macht, gibt's ja nichts zu meckern. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und an den "Menschen" ein wenig darüber, deine Keule kannst du behalten. Mir geht es darum, das man keinerlei politische Ideologien untersützt. Sei es eine Rechte oder eine SJW-Linksliberale, die immer wieder in Hollywood benutzt wird


Aber was von "Ausländerquote" etc. faseln...

Übrigens...sooo viel Unterschied hinsichtlich Hautfarbe ist da ja nicht, wenn man mal Anya und Yennefer (Spiel) gegenüber stellt. Kann man ja offensichtlich mit der richtigen Beleuchtung auch gut kaschieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was nun rassistisch ist und was nicht, müssen wir ja hier nicht erörtern.  Das würde den Rahmen sprengen.


Das war jetzt aber echt erkennbar satirisch von mir ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber echt erkennbar satirisch von mir ^^


Da war ich wohl in dem Moment geistig woanders. ^^ Mein Fehler.


----------



## Siriuz (2. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nope, sind wir nicht. Warum? Weil man von Triss (Serie) noch nichts gesehen hat.
> 
> Yennefer finde ich, wie gesagt, mit Anya Chalotra rein äußerlich auch nicht besonders gut besetzt. Aber nur, weil ihr Gesicht zu "weich" wirkt und nicht, weil ihre Hautfarbe dunkler als in den Büchern beschrieben ist.
> 
> ...



Nö, wenn die blonde Haare hätte, würde ich genau so meckern.  Ich weiß nicht, wie schwer es sein kann - sich am Original zu halten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie schwer es sein kann - sich am Original zu halten.


Es ist nun mal nicht jeder Schauspieler, der vlt. optisch besser passt, auch die bessere Wahl. Ein Casting ist übrigens sicherlich keine einfache Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie schwer es sein kann - sich am Original zu halten.


 Du checkst da was nicht: Es gibt doch kein Gesetz, dass man sich an eine Vorlage halten muss, und niemand hat behauptet, dass man alles versucht hat, Quasi-Zwillinge zu finden. Weder das Spiel muss sich ans Buch halten noch die Serie oder ein Film muss sich an Buch oder Film halten. Man kann das machen, muss es aber nicht. Vor allem nicht, wenn der Original-Autor das Ganze auch noch absegnet, vlt weil auch er sich geändert hat und nun meint, dass es sogar besser ist als seine "alte" Idee. Und auch dann nicht, wenn man jemand findet, von dem man darstellerisch zu 100% überzeugt ist, auch wenn er keine Ähnlichkeit zur Vorlage hat. 

Mach es doch einfach so, wie ich: betrachte eine neue Serie oder einen Film so, als gäbe es keine Vorlage. Dann hast du keine engen Erwartungen und brauchst Du Dich nicht über Unterschiede zur Vorlage aufzuregen - das ist gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## solidus246 (3. Juli 2019)

Und im Endeffekt ist die Serie ganz cool. Und der ganze Wirbel, die Vergeudung von wichtiger Energie war völlig umsonst. Warum nicht einfach ABWARTEN. Einfach WARTEN.

Und dann wird über Rassismus debattiert. Wahnsinn. Einfach nur Wahnsinn.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du checkst da was nicht: Es gibt doch kein Gesetz, dass man sich an eine Vorlage halten muss, und niemand hat behauptet, dass man alles versucht hat, Quasi-Zwillinge zu finden. Weder das Spiel muss sich ans Buch halten noch die Serie oder ein Film muss sich an Buch oder Film halten. Man kann das machen, muss es aber nicht. Vor allem nicht, wenn der Original-Autor das Ganze auch noch absegnet, vlt weil auch er sich geändert hat und nun meint, dass es sogar besser ist als seine "alte" Idee. Und auch dann nicht, wenn man jemand findet, von dem man darstellerisch zu 100% überzeugt ist, auch wenn er keine Ähnlichkeit zur Vorlage hat.



Hmm _Avatar: The Last Airbender _bzw. seine Realverfilmung_ The Last Airbender_ ist das beste Beispiel wenn man a.) nicht versucht sich an die Vorlage beim Cast zu halten, b.) glaubt das die neue Version so besser ist c.) so vermessen ist zu glauben, daß die Darsteller das schon reißen werden weil man von ihnen zu 100% überzeugt ist. (Yes we look at you M. Night Shyamalan...) und d.) erwartet, daß die Fans ohne zu murren auch ja in den Film latschen, denn alles andere wäre ja [...]* (*bitte eine gesellschaftliche, soziale oder religiöse Benachteiligung hier einfügen - danke.).
Wie man darauf kommt eine rein asiatische Vorlage so zu verhackstückeln ist schon eine Leistung.
Da wird die Feuernation zu den überbösen Indern und die unterworfenen - an Eskimos angelehnten - Wasserstämme sind weiß, blauäugig und blond, daß Riefenstahl neidisch geworden wäre.
Was sie mit der Erdfraktion angestellt hätten, steht in den Sternen...wahrscheinlich schwarze Darsteller schön farblicher Gegensatz zu Feuer und Wasser - Hauptsache ja nichts asiatisches, das wäre wirklich schlimm.
Man muß sich an keine Vorlage halten, wenn aber die Vorlage so schwer abgeändert wird, daß sie entweder keine oder nur eine grobe Übereinstimmung mit den Charakteren der Vorlage hat, sollte man so ehrlich sein und den Titel auch abändern...
...The "Bitcher" hört sich doch ganz lustig und passend zum Thema  an...außerdem ist das W so bedrohlich und das B fühlt sich auch  unterrepräsentiert...

Zugegeben, bei Witcher ist das letztenendes Jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber gerade durch das Gejammer sindbis jetzt die schlimmsten Auswüchse verhindert worden.
Wenn man beim Serien-Witcher einen diversen Cast haben will, wäre das außerdem kein Problem - füllt die Welt mit entsprechenden Charakteren mit denen die Hauptcharaktere interagieren...


----------



## Frullo (3. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hmm _Avatar: The Last Airbender _bzw. seine Realverfilmung_ The Last Airbender_ ist das beste Beispiel wenn man a.) nicht versucht sich an die Vorlage beim Cast zu halten, b.) glaubt das die neue Version so besser ist c.) so vermessen ist zu glauben, daß die Darsteller das schon reißen werden weil man von ihnen zu 100% überzeugt ist. (Yes we look at you M. Night Shyamalan...) und d.) erwartet, daß die Fans ohne zu murren auch ja in den Film latschen, denn alles andere wäre ja [...]* (*bitte eine gesellschaftliche, soziale oder religiöse Benachteiligung hier einfügen - danke.).
> Wie man darauf kommt eine rein asiatische Vorlage so zu verhackstückeln ist schon eine Leistung.
> Da wird die Feuernation zu den überbösen Indern und die unterworfenen - an Eskimos angelehnten - Wasserstämme sind weiß, blauäugig und blond, daß Riefenstahl neidisch geworden wäre.
> Was sie mit der Erdfraktion angestellt hätten, steht in den Sternen...wahrscheinlich schwarze Darsteller schön farblicher Gegensatz zu Feuer und Wasser - Hauptsache ja nichts asiatisches, das wäre wirklich schlimm.
> ...



Avatar - the last Airbender, der Film, hatte weitaus grössere Probleme als das "Rassen-Casting". Das Casting war ganz allgemein grottenschlecht, denn die Schauspieler verkörperten ihre Rollen nicht nur bildlich, sondern _wesentlich_ nicht. Die Charaktere waren absolut flach und kantenfrei. Die von Shyamalan erzählte Geschichte entsprach zwar im Grossen und Ganzen dem Anfang und dem Ende der ersten Season, liess aber keine sichtbare Charakterentwicklung erkennen. Und am Schlimmsten (für mich) war wohl die Darstellung des Bändigen...
Nicht falsch verstehen: Eine bildliche Annäherung an die Trickfilmvorlage, nicht nur was Rasse betrifft, sondern auch Alter (Prinz Zuko sah einfach viel zu alt aus) und körperliche Eigenschaften (Onkel Iroh hatte einfach nicht genug Leibesumfang) wären zwar wünschenswert gewesen, aber sie hätten den Film vermutlich nicht gerettet...


----------



## Siriuz (3. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du checkst da was nicht: Es gibt doch kein Gesetz, dass man sich an eine Vorlage halten muss, und niemand hat behauptet, dass man alles versucht hat, Quasi-Zwillinge zu finden. Weder das Spiel muss sich ans Buch halten noch die Serie oder ein Film muss sich an Buch oder Film halten. Man kann das machen, muss es aber nicht. Vor allem nicht, wenn der Original-Autor das Ganze auch noch absegnet, vlt weil auch er sich geändert hat und nun meint, dass es sogar besser ist als seine "alte" Idee. Und auch dann nicht, wenn man jemand findet, von dem man darstellerisch zu 100% überzeugt ist, auch wenn er keine Ähnlichkeit zur Vorlage hat.
> 
> Mach es doch einfach so, wie ich: betrachte eine neue Serie oder einen Film so, als gäbe es keine Vorlage. Dann hast du keine engen Erwartungen und brauchst Du Dich nicht über Unterschiede zur Vorlage aufzuregen - das ist gar nicht so schwer.



Der Pole hat überhaupt nichts abgesegnet. Der hat die Rechte schon lange verkauft, selbst bei CDP hat er nichts zu sagen. Er wirkt dort als "Berater" aber das ist nur ein Titel. 
Wenn ich die Bücher lese, will ich auch Darsteller haben, die den Vorlagen ähnlich sind. Und wenns dann plötzlich ne andere Hautfarbe ist - dann hat das einfach mit mit der Vorlage nichts zu tun. Wie gesagt, das ist politisch motiviert. Aber wir werden uns da nicht einig. Ich werde mir die Serie anschauen, ja. Achja - Fringilla ist auch Schwarz!


----------



## schokoeis (3. Juli 2019)

Amaleq schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich in eure "Diskussion" hier einmische aber ich finde es echt beschämend wenn irgendjemand daher gelaufenes meint Cast Entscheidungen einer internationalen Serie zu Kritisieren während der Autor der Bücher mit der Produktions Firma zusammen Arbeitet und die Wahl für gut hält. Wer bist du den das du meinst das besser entscheiden zu können als der Autor persönlich? Im Grunde willst du doch nur dein scheiß Rassismus hier irgendwie als Legitime Kritik verpacken mit dem Argument "in den Büchern stand das aber so und so". Das interessiert am Ende keine Sau die Schauspieler müssen ihre Rollen gut spielen und das Drehbuch muss passen der Rest ist affiges gehabe von Wichtigtuer .



Und wer bist du, anderen eine Meinung vorschreiben zu wollen?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2019)

Nur weil ein Regisseur, Produzent und Autor eine Besetzung oder einen Film oder eine Serie unisono als gut empfinden muß ich das als Zuschauer nicht automatisch ebenso tun. Ebenso wenig wenn ein Film Oscars bekommen hat. Deswegen muß mir der Film nicht automatisch gefallen. Das nennt man eine eigene Meinung haben. Solltest Du mal ausprobieren. Das tut nicht weh. 

Die eigene Meinung kann mit der von anderen Personen durchaus korrelieren, muß sie aber nicht automatisch. Und selbst wenn ein Künstler meint, daß sein erschaffenes Werk perfekt ist und ich sage aus meiner Sicht ist es halt Grütze/Schrott ist das einfach meine Meinung, die nicht allgemeingültig ist (umgekehrt die des Künstlers aber genauso wenig). Aber die Meinung muß man mir zugestehen, ebenso wie ich die Meinung des Künstlers akzeptiere. Aber dessen Meinung ist halt dann nur nicht meine.

Ich empfand z.B. den Joker in Suicide Squad als massive Fehlbesetzung. Darf ich das jetzt nicht so sagen ? Weil der Produzent und Regisseur sahen/sehen das sicher vollkommen anders. Sonst wäre die Entscheidung aus deren Sicht nicht so gefallen. Aber ich bleibe aus meiner Sicht trotzdem dabei.

Zu der Serie The Witcher sag ich erst mal bezüglich Bewertung noch nichts. Ich warte die Serie erst einmal ab. Aber ich halte z.B. die Schauspielerin die Yennifer verkörpern soll auf dem ersten Blick auch nicht für die Idealbesetzung. Optisch gesehen. Zur schauspielerischen Leistung sagt das absolut nichts aus. Die kenne ich ja nicht. Ich habe optisch nicht mal das Problem bei der Hautfarbe oder von der Herkunft her sondern generell gesehen. Die Schauspielerin hat im Vergleich z.B. viel zu große Augen. Schön zwar aber es ist nicht wie bei der Figur im Spiel. Nur die untere Gesichtshälfte korreliert bei beiden einigermaßen. Was die Frisur betrifft kann man diese perfekt anpassen. Zumal die Frisuren bei beiden nah beieinander sind. Entweder durch Friseur, Haaransätze/Haarteile. Das ist wie die Haarfarbe bei Ciri (Haare kann man färben) das geringste Problem. Man müßte beide Figuren mal in einem Ganzkörpervergleich mit deren Darstellerinnen sehen um zu sehen ob es ähm auch noch andere deutliche Differenzen gibt. Das mit dem nur 1 Schwert bei Geralt ist dann natürlich ein 2. Punkt. Aber vielleicht erklärt dieser Punkt sich innerhalb der Serie irgendwie. Daß er das zweite Schwert erst noch bekommt/findet.

Gut ich vergleiche die Schauspielerin jetzt mit der Umsetzung der Figur im Spiel. Keine Frage. Aber dies ist für mich erst einmal der greifbare Maßstab. Viel greifbarer als die Beschreibung einer Figur/eines Charakters in einem Text. Die Bücher (kenne sie zwar noch nicht gebe ich zu), lassen aber sicher viel zu große Spielräume für eine direkte 100%ig optische Festlegung.

Aber durch das omnipräsente Spiel (besser gesagt 3 Spiele) hat man eben schon einen gefestigten optischen Eindruck von den jeweiligen Figuren. Das ist ungefähr das gleiche umgekehrt, wenn ein Spiel nach einem Film produziert wird und es da Abweichungen bei den Figuren gibt.

Trotzdem schiebe ich die Serie deswegen nicht ab. Wir werden sehen. Wann ist eigentlich der Serienstart bei Netflix ?


----------



## McTrevor (3. Juli 2019)

Ich finde die ganzen Diskussionen auch wieder sehr bestechend. Gibt es echt keinen höheren Qualitätsindikator für die Serie, als dass die Optik des Casts buchstabengetreu der Buchvorlage entspricht? Ich stelle mir richtig vor, wie manche Leute nachher die Serie gucken: "Dialoge und Plot sind ja schon geil, coole Action und Dramatik. Aber der Teint von der alten da ist drei Farbstufen zu dunkel. Die Serie ist scheiße."

Wenn derart oberflächliche Merkmale der Charaktere die eigene Fähigkeit, eine ansonsten gute Serie (so sie denn gut wird) zu genießen, zunichte macht, muss man sich selbst dann doch fragen, ob man die richtigen Prioritäten hat.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2019)

Naja die Optik und der Stil der Charaktere ist schon ein Teil der Immersion eines Universums. Wenn der Schauspieler/die Schauspielerin der einen Charakter verkörpern dann weit weg von der Vorlage sind und gar nicht dem entsprechen, wie es beschrieben wurde ist es alles andere als gut. Das gab es aber auch schon.

Davon abgesehen würde ich die Serie aufgrund der zu bisher sehenden Darsteller aber jetzt nicht zum KO verurteilen. Ich würde die Serie bislang noch gar nicht werten. In keinerlei Hinsicht. Auch wenn die Darsteller der Charaktere meiner Meinung nach teils erst einmal nicht dem entsprechen was ich optisch hier erwartet hätte. Aber das wäre vielleicht (erst Recht bei Kunstfiguren wie bei The Witcher) wohl auch zu viel verlangt.

Man kann nicht immer solche Volltreffer bei der Schauspielerauswahl landen (in jeglicher Hinsicht gemeint) wie z.B. bei Bohemian Rhapsody wo die Darsteller von Freddie Mercury, Brian May, John Deacon und Co. fast 1:1 den damaligen Originalen in jungen Jahren entsprechen. Oder wie bei Thirteen Days wo die Darsteller von Kennedy, Kruschtschow und Co. auch extrem gut getroffen wurden. Das sind halt glückliche Fügungen die nicht immer so klappen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2019)

*The Witcher Serie: Netflix zeigt erste Bilder von Geralt, Yennefer &amp; Ciri*

Komischerweise macht es mir bei The Witcher nicht so viel aus, dass die Figuren vielleicht im Detail nicht komplett mit der Beschreibung in den Büchern übereinstimmen. Ich habe sie erst nach Erscheinen von Witcher 1 gelesen und hatte da dann eher die Charaktere aus dem Spiel im Kopf. Wahrscheinlich gab es damals auch Kenner der Bücher, die von Geralts oder Triss‘ Darstellung im Spiel enttäuscht waren. 

Ganz anders ging es mir da bei GoT. Dort hatte ich halt eine eigene Vorstellung der Figuren und war z.B. überhaupt nicht begeistert von der Darstellung Jon Snows in der Serie. War für mich persönlich eine Fehlbesetzung. Der Rest der Besetzung war aber ok. Bei GoT musste man sowieso Abstand von der Darstellung der Bücher nehmen, wo die Figuren ja noch recht jung sind. Haben sich da eigentlich Leute drüber aufgeregt?


----------



## McTrevor (3. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Optik der Charaktere ist schon ein Teil der Immersion eines Universums.



Ist für die Immersion nicht zu vorderst die Plausibilität der Welt und des Handelns der Charaktere in ihr verantwortlich? Wenn das klappt, wieviel Schaden können dann von der Buchvorlage abweichende Gesichtszüge oder ein graduell dunklerer Teint haben?

Leute die auf der Vorlage beharren, haben sicherlich auch tagelang demonstriert, als Triss in den Spielen rothaarig war. Ich erinnere mich an die monatelangen Shitstorms im Internet... nicht.

Oder bei GoT: Auch hier gab es keine wochenlangen Shitstorms für das Casting und das Makeup von Peter - Brad Pitt der kleinen Männer - Dinklage. In den Büchern ist Tyrion Lannister als grundweg hässlich beschrieben. Diese Abweichung zur Vorlage wurde allerdings quasi gar nicht diskutiert.

Dieses Messen mit zweierlei Maßstab zieht sich durch dieses ganze Drecks Internet und ich habe noch keine plausible Erklärung für die Verwendung dieser unterschiedlichen Maßstäbe genannt bekommen, die den Vorwurf des (latenten) Rassismus bei vielen Diskutanten entkräften könnte.

Ist nicht persönlich auf Dich gemünzt, aber in der Breite ist es so, dass Abweichungen von einer Vorlage deutlich weniger kritisch diskutiert werden, solange keine Änderung der Ethnie stattfindet.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2019)

Naja wenn im Buch eine Figur kaukasisch ist und nun aus PC- oder Gender-Gründen die Figur von einem Farbigen, Inder oder Asiaten gespielt wird oder statt einem Mann der vom Ursprung her die Rolle verkörpert plötzlich eine Frau die Rolle übernimmt ist das schon diskussionsbedürftig und hat nichts mit Resentiments gegen gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen zu tun.

Bei einem Shaft erwarte ich auch nicht einen Weißen sondern einen Farbigen. Und bei einem Magnum erwarte ich auch einen Weißen, bei TC aber wiederum einen Farbigen. Bei Miami Vice z.B. kann Tubbs nur ein Farbiger sein und Crocket ein Weißer. Und bei Ghostbusters erwarte ich ein Männerteam und keine Frauen, von der 1 eine etwas dicklichere noch dazu nur ein begrenztes Schauspielertalent besitzt.

Und ich denke es kommt immer auf die Diskussionskultur an wie man etwas herüberbringt. Aber das Internet ist leider toxisch in beiderlei Richtungen. Wie gesagt ich halte die Darsteller für die Figuren auf dem ersten Blick optisch nicht passend/ideal. Das ist aber noch keine Wertung vom Gesamtkonstrukt der Serie. Diese Wertung warte ich mal ab bevor ich mich dazu äußere. Mindestens 50% der 1. Staffel.

Wenn aber Figuren massiv von der Originalvorlage abweichen, brauche ich den Rest nicht zu sehen um zu wissen, daß das Endprodukt für mich ein Rohrkrepierer wird (Ghostbusters Remake z.B.).

Die Plausibilität und Kausalität eines Universums und das Handeln der Charaktere sind natürlich auch genauso wichtige Bausteine. Keine Frage. Das widerspricht aber nicht dem Besetzungsszenario. Für eine Immersion gehört alles davon dazu.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2019)

*The Witcher Serie: Netflix zeigt erste Bilder von Geralt, Yennefer &amp; Ciri*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt wirklich mal ganz ernsthaft: ist das so ein Wahrnehmungsunterschied wie bei optischen Täuschungen (zB diese Geschichte mit der Farbe dieses Kleides, wo jeder was anderes sah)?

Für mich hat die Schauspielerin auf den Bildern annähernd den gleichen Hautton wie Yen aus dem Spiel. Sie wirkt auf mich nur ein wenig zu jung. 

@Trevor
Jep, Tyrion war nicht annähernd so hässlich wie in den Büchern. Brienne mMn auch nicht. ;-D


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2019)

Der Hautton ist marginal unterschiedlich. Bei der Augengröße sehe ich den größten Unterschied.

Naja die Darstellerin von Brienne wirkt ziemlich herb und maskulin vom Typ her. Als hübsch/attraktiv würde ich sie jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Mit dem Wort häßlich bin ich aber auch vorsichtig. Es käme darauf an wie die Darstellerin außerhalb von ihrer Rolle optisch wirkt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hmm _Avatar: The Last Airbender _bzw. seine Realverfilmung_ The Last Airbender_ ist das beste Beispiel wenn man a.) nicht versucht sich an die Vorlage beim Cast zu halten, b.) glaubt das die neue Version so besser ist c.) so vermessen ist zu glauben, daß die Darsteller das schon reißen werden weil man von ihnen zu 100% überzeugt ist. (Yes we look at you M. Night Shyamalan...) und d.) erwartet, daß die Fans ohne zu murren auch ja in den Film latschen, denn alles andere wäre ja [...]* (*bitte eine gesellschaftliche, soziale oder religiöse Benachteiligung hier einfügen - danke.).
> Wie man darauf kommt eine rein asiatische Vorlage so zu verhackstückeln ist schon eine Leistung....


 Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Filme so oder so Bockmist werden können, egal wie nah man sich an die Vorlage hält? ^^   Wenn dieser von Dir genannte Film, den ich btw nicht kenne, rein neutral gesehen gut wäre, dann wäre er trotz der Abweichungen gut angekommen, da ja sicher nicht die weite Mehrheit der Film-Interessierten Leute die Anime(?)-Vorlage kennen und erwarten, dass der eine "Kopie" des Originals sein soll. Vermutlich war der Film, die Darsteller usw. einfach nur scheiße, selbst wenn alles 1:1 wie in der Vorlage ausgesehen hätte.

So oder so hat jeder das Recht, eine Basisgeschichte oder eine Vorlage auch abzuwandeln - das muss den "Fans" dann nicht gefallen, es kann aber trotzdem ein guter Film werden, außer man erwartet als Fan wie eine sturer Bock, dass gefälligst alles genau so auszusehen hat, wie man es sich vorstellt. Aber DASS man eine Basisgeschichte in einen andere Kulturkreis oder in ein anderes Zeitalter ummünzt oder sich nur ganz vage an die Vorlage hält und zB Kostüme oder Aussehen der Charaktere völlig anders macht, das ist ja per se nichts Neues und auch oft genug auch erfolgreich geschehen. In manchen Fällen geht es natürlich nicht - man könnte zB Black Panther (den ich btw schwach fand) schwer mit einem weißen statt einem schwarzen Volk verwirklichen...    allerdings könnte man die Basis-Idee von Black Panther aufgreifen und eine Version mit einer anderen oft diskriminierten Rasse/Ethnie/Religion machen, und nur wer genau hinsieht merkt, dass Black Panther als Vorlage diente. 

Ich hab btw. einen Kumpel, der Comicfan ist und so ähnlich "stur" drauf ist wie manche hier. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren viele Superhelden-Filme gesehen, und die meisten waren gut und unterhaltsam - aber der arme Kerl war NIE zufrieden, da er die Vorlage ganz genau kennt und er IMMER irgendwas scheiße fand, weil es "im Original" anders, Figur X älter roder jünger, rothaarig statt blond, oder Fugur X hatte Figur Y im Comic nie getroffen, im Film aber schon usw. bla bla bla bla bla - der tut mir beinah schon leid, dass er so was nicht einfach lockerer sehen und genießen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wenn im Buch eine Figur kaukasisch ist und nun aus PC- oder Gender-Gründen die Figur von einem Farbigen, Inder oder Asiaten gespielt wird oder statt einem Mann der vom Ursprung her die Rolle verkörpert plötzlich eine Frau die Rolle übernimmt ist das schon diskussionsbedürftig und hat nichts mit Resentiments gegen gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen zu tun.


 Das ist eine pure Unterstellung, dass es aus "PC"-Gründen so sei. Wie ich schon schrieb, kann es auch einfach nur sein, dass ein Schauspieler beim Casting so überzeugte, dass das Aussahen sekundär wird, oder es kann auch sein, dass die Produktion aus reinen Vermarktungsgründen auch weitere "Rassen" ansprechen will und es folglich aus reinem Gewinnmaximierungsgedanken so macht. Solange Du die Macher nicht persönlich kennst oder sie sich klar so geäußert haben, kannst du einfach nicht wissen, was die Gründe sind.




> Bei einem Shaft erwarte ich auch nicht einen Weißen sondern einen Farbigen.


 Das kommt drauf an, wann und wo das spielt. Die denn Basisstory funktioniert auch mit anderen Rassen. Wenn du es im gleichen Zeitalter in den USA spielen lässt, wäre es natürlich nur mit einem Schwarzen passend, außer Du weichst sehr stark von der Story ab - dann wäre aber die Frage, ob es überhaupt noch ein Remake oder so was ist... 



> Und bei einem Magnum erwarte ich auch einen Weißen, bei TC aber wiederum einen Farbigen. Bei Miami Vice z.B. kann Tubbs nur ein Farbiger sein und Crocket ein Weißer.


 Und warum? Weil das Original so ist? Das ist nämlich der einzige Grund. Ansonsten spielen die ethnischen Hintergründe da nämlich überhaupt keine Rolle für die Stories, erst Recht nicht wenn man eine Neuverfilmung macht, die "heute" spielt. Bei manchen Dingen könnte man noch sagen, dass zB ein Schwarzer unrealistisch in der Rolle wäre - zB ein schwarzer Boss von Clark Kent bei Superman, WENN es in den 50er/60er-Jahren spielt. Spielt es heute, wäre es wiederum sogar Schwachsinn, wenn alle Rollen mit einem etwas besseren Job nur Weiße üernehmen und man nicht den ein oder anderen, der im Original weiß ist, durch einen farbigen oder Asiaten oder Latino ersetzt. 



> Und bei Ghostbusters erwarte ich ein Männerteam und keine Frauen, von der 1 eine etwas dicklichere noch dazu nur ein begrenztes Schauspielertalent besitzt.


 Der Film war einfach nur schwach, aber generell gibt es doch keinen Grund, warum man eine Story "Kumpels beschließen, Geisterjäger zu werden, und erleben in Comedy-Manier ihr blaues Wunder" nicht auch mit Frauen oder gemischt machen sollte. Vor allem nicht, wenn der Film in der Gegenwart spielt. Damals, als der erste Ghostbuster erschien, wäre es zB unwahrscheinlich gewesen, dass gleich drei Frauen (Para)Psychologen mit Doktortitel sind. Heute aber wäre das nichts ganz ungewöhnliches mehr.  




> Und ich denke es kommt immer auf die Diskussionskultur an wie man etwas herüberbringt. Aber das Internet ist leider toxisch in beiderlei Richtungen. Wie gesagt ich halte die Darsteller für die Figuren auf dem ersten Blick optisch nicht passend/ideal. Das ist aber noch keine Wertung vom Gesamtkonstrukt der Serie. Diese Wertung warte ich mal ab bevor ich mich dazu äußere. Mindestens 50% der 1. Staffel.


 Das ist ja eine legitime Meinung, ich finde sie auch in Teilen nicht besonders ähnlich beim Aussehen. Aber sich drüber aufzuregen und dann mit so was wie "Ausländerquote"-BlaBla anzukommen und auf stur zu schalten, als sei die Serie damit gestorben, wie es manche mache, finde ich einfach nur bescheuert.  



> Wenn aber Figuren massiv von der Originalvorlage abweichen, brauche ich den Rest nicht zu sehen um zu wissen, daß das Endprodukt für mich ein Rohrkrepierer wird (Ghostbusters Remake z.B.).


 Das war für mich kein Remake, sondern einfach nur ein anderes, neues Ghostbusters-Team. Und selbst bei Remakes muss das Remake nicht schlecht sein, nur weil es anders als das Original ist. Klar: wenn man das Original kennt und mag, ist es schwer, dass das Remake sogar besser ist. Aber was meinst Du, wie viele Leute ein Remake schauen, obwohl sie das Original gar nicht kennen, und dann das Remake sehr gut finden, das Original aber eher schwach, wenn sie es sich erst danach ansehen?


----------



## golani79 (3. Juli 2019)

Finde den Cast eigentlich ganz gut gelungen - Mal abwarten, wie dieser dann in Action rüberkommt.

Mache mir eher Sorgen um die Kostüme - denn was ich bisher so gesehen habe, gefällt mir zum Teil überhaupt nicht.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siriuz (3. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (3. Juli 2019)

Buchadaptationen sind etwas vom Schwierigsten in Sachen Film/Serie, und alle Resultate sind möglich, unabhängig davon wie nahe an einer Buchvorlage oder wie weit davon entfernt sich der Film/die Serie befindet.

The Shining von Stephen King wurde von Stanley Kubrick verfilmt, gilt heute als Film-Klassiker, ist aber so weit von der Vorlage entfernt, dass Stephen King selbst dem Film nichts abgewinnen konnte. Tolkiens Herr der Ringe wurde von Peter Jackson als "Peter Jacksons Lord of the Rings" verfilmt - er hat schon quasi im Titel festgehalten, dass es sich dabei um seine Interpretation des Werkes handelt und nicht um eine buchtreue Verfilmung - und trotz einiger bemerkenswerter Unterschiede ist es ihm definitiv gelungen, die Essenz des Buches einzufangen und (ebenfalls) einen Film-Klassiker in Form einer Trilogie zu erschaffen. Auch Ready Player One von Ernest Cline wurde mit bedeutenden Abweichungen von Steven Spielberg verfilmt, und trotzdem kann ich beiden Versionen derselben Geschichte einiges abgewinnen.

TLDR:

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


Randbemerkung: Es kommt mir so vor wie bei der Fussball-WM, wo ein jeder mit dem man redet ein besserer Nationaltrainer zu sein scheint als der Coach selbst...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am besten ist, du beherzigst meinen Rat, den ich dir in nem vorherigen Post schon gab. ^^ Wenn dich das so sehr stört, guck dir die Serie einfach gar nicht an.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (4. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Am besten ist, du beherzigst meinen Rat, den ich dir in nem vorherigen Post schon gab. ^^ Wenn dich das so sehr stört, guck dir die Serie einfach gar nicht an.



Nein, devot alles hinnehmen, ist nicht so mein Charakter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Nein, devot alles hinnehmen, ist nicht so mein Charakter.


Eine Serie nicht angucken, weil einem was daran nicht gefällt, ist ziemlich weit von "devot alles hinnehmen" entfernt...


----------



## Siriuz (4. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Serie nicht angucken, weil einem was daran nicht gefällt, ist ziemlich weit von "devot alles hinnehmen" entfernt...



Du verstehst wieder etwas nicht. Ich muss als "Mensch" nicht alles hinnehmen. Wenn ich den Hexer als Buch und Serie mag, darf ich mich auch beschweren wenn mir etwas nicht passt. Aber sag du ruhig zu allem Ja und Amen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Du verstehst wieder etwas nicht. Ich muss als "Mensch" nicht alles hinnehmen. Wenn ich den Hexer als Buch und Serie mag, darf ich mich auch beschweren wenn mir etwas nicht passt. Aber sag du ruhig zu allem Ja und Amen!


Wo ich Ja und Amen sage, musst du mir jetzt aber mal zeigen. 

Dass ich mit der Besetzung auch nicht völlig einverstanden bin, hab ich in einigen meiner Posts klar gemacht. Also spar dir so einen Bullshit.


----------



## Gobbos (5. Juli 2019)

Die hätten mal Zach McGowan als Geralt nehmen sollen. Der hat schon in Black Sails gerockt. Könnte mir den als Geralt richtig gut vorstellen inkl. Voice. Henry Cavill als Geralt passt mir überhaupt nicht. Alleine schon vom Äußeren und der Stimme nicht so dolle. Leider haben die Petitionen nichts gebracht und die haben anscheinend doch Cavill genommen.. echt schade..

Aber das liegt wiederum im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters und ist persönlicher Geschmack. Mir gefällt es nicht so gut. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Zac...UIECgB&biw=1920&bih=875#imgrc=GpQfGExvv4b3ZM:


----------



## Styx13 (12. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Heute wäre sie IMHO zu alt für die Rolle, vor allem falls man vlt noch weitere Staffeln plant und sie in ein paar Jahren dann Ü50 wäre, und sie ist zu dünn   Zudem wollte man ja offenbar bewusst keine Serie mit "Stars" produzieren, oder kennt man die Darsteller bereits aus bekannten Werken? Das man so handelt, muss nicht an den Kosten liegen, da kann es viele Gründe geben. Frische Gesichter, das Vermeiden von "Neid" im restlichen Cast usw., und sicher auch die Tatsache, dass bei der Serie nicht EINE Figur klar im Fokus steht und alle anderen klar überragt. Bei Widow ist Beckingsale ganz klar die Hauptfigur, die Serie wurde eher um sie herum geplant.



Wegen des Alters ?? Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher??? 
Dann schau Dir mal diese Lady an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre `ne coole Yen gewesen.
Sie hätte aber mit Sicherheit das Budget gesprängt


----------



## Styx13 (13. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Würde sie "italienisch" oder "griechisch" aussehen, so wie IMHO im Spiel, wäre es natürlich keine "Quotenausländerin" - aber sobald es nach "nicht Europa" aussieht, kommen sie halt angekrochen, die elenden Nörgler, die offenbar aus Gegenden kommen, wo Leute mit deutschem Pass immer aussehen wie Harald Stein oder Richard Teutonomann...      Ich finde zwar auch, dass die nun gewählte Darstellerin (btw. aus England stammend) etwas "härtere" Züge hat als die Game-Yennefer, allerdings könnte die Yennefer her aus dem Spiel von ihrem Aussehen durchaus aus dem Orient stammen, bzw. anders gesagt: es gibt nen Haufen Frauen aus dem arabischen/persischen Raum, die von Typ her genau so aussehen und nicht das klischeeartige etwas "härtere" Gesicht haben, das ein Durchschnittsdeutscher als "arabisch" oder so wahrnimmt. D.h. es ist nun echt nicht verwerflich, wenn man sich für eine entscheidet, die ihre Wurzeln im Orient hat.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde sie nebenbei gesagt überhaupt nicht zu jung aussehend, jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zu Geralt, da der ja auch im Vergleich zum Game recht jung aussieht. Das würde IMHO sogar seltsam wirken, wenn die Serien-Yennefer wie eine MILF aussehen würde und dann mit dem Serien-Geralt anbandelt ^^  Aber vlt möchte ja manch einer gern einen Xena-Verschnitt sehen, der den Hexer reitet...  wer weiß...



Ich denke nicht, dass die Ablehnung irgend etwas mit griechisch, italienisch oder persisch zu tun hat, zumindest ist dies bei mir so.

Aber von Anfang an. Habe mir die Bilder und den Trailer angesehen und war größtenteils positiv überrascht. Da könnte was tolles
draus werden.

zu Gerald: finde die Wahl des Schauspielers recht gelungen. Ist nicht perfekt, aber was oder wer ist das schon. Man hätte es viel schlimmer treffen können.

zu Ciri: ist ebenfalls ok, zumindest für die junge Ciri. Man hätte natürlich auch Diese fragen können


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber was soll`s. Geht die Serie allerdings länger und Ciri wird erwachsen, werden sie sich was einfallen lassen müssen.

nun zum eigentlichen Diskussionsgrund Yen: Ich finde es nicht verkehrt, das sich die Macher der Serie mehr an die Bücher als an das Spiel anlehnen wollen,
was die Handlung angeht. Allerdings behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, das mehr Personen das Spiel gespielt als die Bücher gelesen haben (oder liege ich da falsch ??)
Die Spieler verbinden mit den Charakteren ganz bestimmte Bilder im Kopf. Darum haben viele, auch ich, Probleme mit der Darstellerin der Yen.
Sie ist, oder wird, eine mächtige Magierin, vor der selbst die Druiden auf Skellige einen heiden Respekt haben. Sie kann jemanden, auch ohne Magie, mit einem Blick 
dahinschmelzen oder vor Ehrfurcht erstarren lassen. So stelle ich mir Yen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bin wohl nicht allen mit dieser Meinung.
Die Gesamtausstrahlung der gewählten Schauspielerin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist für mich das ganze Gegenteil, nettes Mädel.
Vielleicht hat das Budget eine Rolle gespielt, keine Ahnung. 
Ich finde, es hätte bessere Möglichkeiten gegeben, wie z.B. diese


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aus diesem Grund werde ich mit dieser Darstellerin als Yen nicht warm werden, egal woher sie kommen mag.
Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass sich mancher in der Diskussion recht "ungeschickt" ausgedrückt hat.

Ach ja, eine Frage noch, hat irgend jemand in dem Trailer Triss entdeckt ???? Oder gibt es sie zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht?


----------

